# The Keeper / The Moon Cup



## MindySue (Jun 22, 2007)

How many girls use one of these? Im really interested. At first I was like...GROSS! But now I don't know. It makes it seem much better than tampons, and I can definately see why wearing tampons isnt very good for your vagina. I want to buy one, but im not convinced..37 dollars! Yeah I know thats way cheaper than all the tampons i'll have to buy in my lifetime, but I cant seem to want to pay 37 all up front for a cup made of sillicone/rubber.

So who has used one of these? Im kind of scared of it, but then again I was of tampons at first and now think nothing of that. You have to fold it to put it in, which makes me nervous, and you have to insert it yourself..with applicators on tampons I don't have to know how far to push it in, with this I would be lost.. The regular keeper looks ugly though like a plunger, I would DEFINATELY get the sillicone version.

I want to hear some sucess stories! And your OWN version of how you put it in because im confused sorta..!!

THE KEEPERÂ® THE MOON CUPÂ® Manufacturer, Home Office, Distribution Headquarters


----------



## semantje (Jun 22, 2007)

never saw those!! i've seen other things that will work the same way at the drugstore. and definetlt cheaper than 37 bucks!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 22, 2007)

Holy, i thought that was a plunger O_O

You want to plunge yourself Mindy? lol jk

i dont get how it works either but ive never been too fond of tampons, from what ive read that they can do to you and stuff i have always stayed away from them, besides, i dont want to feel like there is always something inside you know, i dont want to be too graphic :S

Ive never seen this thing in my life lol first time i see it!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 22, 2007)

I would be scared, to use that in my vagina.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 22, 2007)

There was a thread about this before and i dont think ill ever use this. ew


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 22, 2007)

I've seen these before!! I think they have a drugstore type that's disposable called Instead. I rerally hate tampons!! I use them, but they bug me soooo much. This is interesting. In real life its small, and I think you use it like a diaphragm. It suctions up inside and stays put. To remove it you pull the little stem, rinse it and put it back.....


----------



## angellove (Jun 22, 2007)

i know of this one too.. but its so scary i dont want to use it im sure



besides, i dont use tampons too.. im scared of inserting things up myself.. and i dont know if tampons will ruin the virginity thingy, i've herard it will not, but im still scared



haha im such a scardy cat!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

It's interesting. I've never even heard of it. The website doesn't offer much information, I'd have to know more before I'd try it.

Oh nvm I found the information.


----------



## Nox (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been pitched on this Mooncup many a times by friends and acquaitences. All of them that are sold on it tell me that this beats out tampons any day. Most all of them say that they snip of most of the "tail" because it can be bothersome when you sit down or bend over.

The only thing I am nervous about is on my heavy flow days, when I take the thing out... is there a chance I might be, uhhh... "painting the walls" when it *pops* out?????



I dunno...

But, I will come back to you and report how it is because I am going to be trying it out during my next menstrual cycle.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 23, 2007)

wow ok let me know nox! i trust you.

yeah it seems really scary but the more i think about it the more i need to stop being a baby. it sounds like a great idea. tampons arent the safest thing.

the muscles up there hold it up amanda lol, it was funny to hear you say it suctions up there..weird picture haha


----------



## Bexy (Jun 23, 2007)

A few girls I know from twin parenting sites use this. They all love it and will never ever go back to tampons. They say they are comfortable. The only thing that I wonder is how would you change that thing in public in a public restroom? Since you have to rinse it out.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2007)

LOL Nox no kiddng eh? I am a heavy flower u imagine if all of a sudden it comes out and we r wearing white or beige /jeans?

Mindy it looks scary lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been pitched on this Mooncup many a times by friends and acquaitences. All of them that are sold on it tell me that this beats out tampons any day. Most all of them say that they snip of most of the "tail" because it can be bothersome when you sit down or bend over.
The only thing I am nervous about is on my heavy flow days, when I take the thing out... is there a chance I might be, uhhh... "painting the walls" when it *pops* out?????



I dunno...

But, I will come back to you and report how it is because I am going to be trying it out during my next menstrual cycle.





Definately let us know what you think of it! I'm really curious.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

They look painful to me


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

they may look it but they arent!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 24, 2007)

There's one called a Diva cup, too.

I've been thinking about ordering one. I'd use a pad or liner with it until I got used to it, I think.


----------



## Safa (Jun 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy, i thought that was a plunger O_OYou want to plunge yourself Mindy? lol jk

i dont get how it works either but ive never been too fond of tampons, from what ive read that they can do to you and stuff i have always stayed away from them, besides, i dont want to feel like there is always something inside you know, i dont want to be too graphic :S

Ive never seen this thing in my life lol first time i see it!

yea it's pretty scary, a girl in my class in highschool had her tampon stuck and she had to use scissors or something to take it out and just listening to her gave me nightmares and make me go all


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

i heard the diva cup is bigger so i dont wanna mess with it

why would she have to use scissors? why wouldnt she just use her fingers..weird haha

iwas just thinking..what happens if you lay down/upside down? eww..it must 'spill out' inside you?? i wouldnt dare wear it to bed.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 25, 2007)

A friend of mine on another forum RAVES about the mooncup, she says it's the best thing she ever bought. She said it's easy to insert and you can't feel it. She said you can leave it in all day, and its way better than tampons as you don't have to pull it out til the end of the day to clean, I'm grossed out by the cleaning thing lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard the diva cup is bigger so i dont wanna mess with it
why would she have to use scissors? why wouldnt she just use her fingers..weird haha

iwas just thinking..what happens if you lay down/upside down? eww..it must 'spill out' inside you?? i wouldnt dare wear it to bed.

That's a really interesting point. Since it's all open at the top i guess if you were in an akward position then it would spill out, but then I guess it would all just go back in the cup. I guess that's no wierder than it all soaking into a tampon and just hanging out in there?? lol


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 25, 2007)

i used to use Instead- one word- MESSY!!!

but if you are okay with blood allover your hands and everywhere else, good for you.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i used to use Instead- one word- MESSY!!!but if you are okay with blood allover your hands and everywhere else, good for you.

What is the Instead?? Doesn't sound too efficient, bleh.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2007)

It would be like a lava lamp inside your cooch then.

I remember a thread about this... some raved on it.

I dunno tho. Would be interesting to try... but erm, ye.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 25, 2007)

Instead is the disposable version...it's a cup that holds all your fluids, but when you take it out, i cant see how you cant get messy, actually, with either.


----------



## Nox (Jun 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Instead is the disposable version...it's a cup that holds all your fluids, but when you take it out, i cant see how you cant get messy, actually, with either. LOL, "finger painting" time!

Well, around July 7,8,9 weekend, Auntie Flow is supposed to visit. So it will be a while.

Meanwhile, here are some 22 reviews of the Moon Cup.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 25, 2007)

jen i hear the moon cup is much better..and i havent heard anyone complaining of messy. and if you pull it out by the stem i dont see how it's messy at all?

thanks for the reviews.

i think the idea that this sits low in the vagina makes me feel MUCH more comfortable. i was scared putting a cup up there but if it's like right in there im not scared to try it anymore. im actrually excited! im gonna order one when i get paid wed. im not sure if i should order moon cup or diva cup..they seem like the same thing.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2007)

lol... I just couldn't imagine using that. I'm not so unsatisfied with the tampons or pads that I currently use that I would be interested in getting this, and I agree, the cleaning thing seriously freaks me out


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 26, 2007)

I just got one of these last month, actually




Mine is a Mooncup UK [Mooncup Menstrual Cup]. I researched all the different brands before I decided which one would be best for me. It ended up being the least expensive one, too... Â£18.99, shipping included. That would be about $38 American dollars [i'm in Canada so I paid a little over $40]. It came really fast in the mail, like less than a week if I remember correctly. The Mooncup UK is the smallest one, I'm pretty sure. It's also softer silicone than the Diva or the Keeper silicone Mooncup.

I've only used it for one cycle so far, but I can tell you right now that I will NEVER use tampons or pads again!! I emptied it about every 4-6 hours, but it was never even anywhere near full. I could have probably left it in almost twice as long and it still wouldn't be full. In general my periods are pretty light though, aside from one heavy-ish day per cycle. It felt a tiny bit awkward for the first couple days, but your body adjusts to it quickly. By the end of my period, I was loving it. Inserting and removing it take a little practice, and there was quite a bit of digging around in my vagina the first couple times I tried to take it out, LMAO





It's hands down the healthiest, most economical, most environmentally friendly way to deal with your period. What I really love is that I'm not throwing away dozens of nasty tampons and pads every month! I have a couple links you can check out. There is a Livejournal community for menstrual cups and that's where I learned the most... there's answers for pretty much any question you could have.

Menstrual Cups alternative products-- Tons of info and reviews of all the different cups, plus a picture of all of them lined up together for size comparison, and a few folding techniques

Menstrual Cup Support--Livejournal group


----------



## Nox (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is the place I'm going to be ordering from today. They don't charge S&amp;H, just ~ USD 36.50.

MoonCup-Info.com: Ordering Information

Choose *A* if you've had a vaginal birth

Choose *B* if you're under 30 and/or never had vaginal birth


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 26, 2007)

oh my goodness gracious... I don't think I'll EVER use that!! I couldn't imagine that thing when you take it out. UGgGHHGHGHGH... Tampons are completely fine with me.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 26, 2007)

i dont see whats worse about a cup of blood or a bloody tampon. you just have to think of the concept before saying eww gross.

and really the mooncup uk is smallest? i know the diva was a lot bigger than the regular mooncup in a picture i saw, maybe ill buy the uk one..


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont see whats worse about a cup of blood or a bloody tampon. you just have to think of the concept before saying eww gross.

tampons are disposable... you don't have to empty it and clean it out and store it for a month later. I thought of the concept before I said "eww" and it still nauseates me.


----------



## Nox (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont see whats worse about a cup of blood or a bloody tampon. you just have to think of the concept before saying eww gross.
and really the mooncup uk is smallest? i know the diva was a lot bigger than the regular mooncup in a picture i saw, maybe ill buy the uk one..

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tampons are disposable... you don't have to empty it and clean it out and store it for a month later. I thought of the concept before I said "eww" and it still nauseates me. Okay ladies, we shall soon find out the real "eew factor" when I post about my experience with it. I am going to approach this with a calm and objective mind. I will either post it here in this thread, or make a new "journal" thread to document my experience with it. Granted, it will only be one voice out of many who have tried it, but I hope my writings will give ladies a better idea of the day-to-day dealings.


----------



## Lia (Jun 26, 2007)

Great idea Nox - i'm sure it's going to be a remarkable experience.

Here in Brazil we don't have products like that.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 26, 2007)

Honestly the idea that there are dumps filled with used tampons and pads is EWWWWWWWW to me. I don't see anything wrong with it. It's your own body fluid and I think something like this is so much more enviromentally friendly. Think of how many tampons and pads get thrown away everyday....that's alot of garbage.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and really the mooncup uk is smallest? i know the diva was a lot bigger than the regular mooncup in a picture i saw, maybe ill buy the uk one.. Yeah, the "regular" Mooncup is made by the same company as makes the Keeper. The Mooncup UK is a completely different cup and company.
And to address the "eww" factor-- there's nothing "eww" about it, honestly. Tampons sit in your vagina for hours, and absorb everything. Not just the blood and stuff, but the good fluids that keep your vagina healthy and lubricated. Biggest reason why I hate them... they dry you out like no tomorrow. Not comfortable. They can also leave bits of cotton/rayon, and whatever other materials the tampon is made from, inside you. They are bleached with chemicals, which can be absorbed through your vaginal walls.

Not to mention the immense amount of waste. Think about how many tampons/pads you use per cycle. Then multiply that by 12, for the amount you use in one year. And how many years of a woman's life does she spend menstruating?? A hell of a lot. That's a huge pile of nasty, bloody "sanitary supplies" sitting in the dump... from YOU. That's what I'd call "eww".

Cups don't absorb. They catch the blood, and allow the rest of your vagina to remain nice and happily lubricated. They do not leave anything inside you. One cup lasts 5-10 years. They are made of medical grade silicone-- the same material doctors use for replacement heart valves and such... which are meant to stay in your body for years. Silicone does not encourage bacterial growth, it is completely inert. Cups are simple to sanitize. They do not smell.

It guess it's a pretty big adjustment for most people, but it's totally worth it IMO. You have to either be very comfortable with your own body, or be willing to become a lot more comfortable with your body. It really shows you how things work down there... I think more women should be open to getting to know their bodies intimately. If you're really against trying it, then so be it... no one's going to twist your arm. But it's completely worth some good and long consideration and research before you totally write off the idea





Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay ladies, we shall soon find out the real "eew factor" when I post about my experience with it. I am going to approach this with a calm and objective mind. I will either post it here in this thread, or make a new "journal" thread to document my experience with it. Granted, it will only be one voice out of many who have tried it, but I hope my writings will give ladies a better idea of the day-to-day dealings. I applaud your open minded approach, Nox! Have fun with your experiment, LOL.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 26, 2007)

Rejectstar- I totally agree with you. It's natural and it's your body. It's not like you have to change someone elses moon cup...lol. I am going to get one.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not like you have to change someone elses moon cup...lol. LMAO, now THAT would be "eww" x1000! Okay if it's mine, no way if it's someone elses!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

yay amanda!! i wanna hear what its like for you too. im gonna order the UK version cause it's smallest!! im excited.

and i totally agree with you guys..i dont even see how it's ew!! when you change your tampons and stuff you're bound to get blood on you, so who cares if the blood is in a cup! if anything it seems BETTER.

im gonna order one tomarrow! the only thing im nervous about is ive read it leaks for a lot of people if you dont use it properly and it takes a lot of patience and trial to use it properly..and theres a TON of methods to putting it in. we'll see.

and the thought of all those tampons/pads sitting at the dump disgusts me. imagine the smell.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

since its elastic i cant help but think it would SHOOT out of me when i sit down or bend down!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif since its elastic i cant help but think it would SHOOT out of me when i sit down or bend down! It's not actually elastic, it's made from medical grade silicone




It doesn't come out on its own, because it's held in by suction and your vaginal muscles. I actually had trouble getting the stupid thing out the first couple days I was using it, LOL. Takes some practice. So yeah, it definitely won't come out until you do it yourself, no worries


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

i ordered the uk version! weee


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i ordered the uk version! weee



Yay Mindy



Hope you like it!


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 29, 2007)

That thing is just plain gross and ugly, what sane woman would want to use that????


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 29, 2007)

Ugh geez... lol. I don't know about this. It seems like a good idea, also a big mess (I guess take it out while in the shower???)! It makes me nervous and I think I'll stick with my tampons for now.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

it's not a mess at all! i duno why people think it is...

you shouldnt get a mess unless you spill the cup on accident

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That thing is just plain gross and ugly, what sane woman would want to use that???? thats pretty harsh.if by a woman who isnt sane you mean environmental and wanting to do the SAFE thing with their body on the menstrual cycle.

i hardly think pads/tampons are too pretty either. i dislike when people are close minded!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh geez... lol. I don't know about this. It seems like a good idea, also a big mess (I guess take it out while in the shower???)! It makes me nervous and I think I'll stick with my tampons for now. It's actually not messy at all. You remove it while sitting on the toilet, dump what's in the cup into the toilet, rinse it out in the sink and then put it back it. The way that you remove it, it stays upright so nothing spills out at all. You don't really even get that much, if any, blood on your fingers once you get the hang of it. 

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That thing is just plain gross and ugly, what sane woman would want to use that???? Heh, wow... it's fine to have a differing opinion, but there's no need to question the mental stability of someone who just wants a healthier, more environmentally friendly way to go about their period...



LOL. 
Although I do agree, the brown rubber one [the Keeper] is pretty ugly and it apparently it smells like rubber... so that's kinda gross IMO. The silicone ones are great though, no weird smell at all


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

i had a dream last night that my mooncup uk would only ship to canada..LOL

which is so weird cause i already ordered it..and its the uk so why would it just ship to canada.


----------



## Wism (Jun 29, 2007)

OOoo I wanna try!!! are these sold in any stores? I hate waiting for things in the mail, I'm super impatient once I've paid for things....


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 29, 2007)

they look too painful i probably wouldnt use them


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

they may look painful but they arent..

people keep making weird assumptions i dont think they read everything in the thread lol.

i dont think theyre sold in stores..but its worth the wait.

nice to see someone open minded though!


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOoo I wanna try!!! are these sold in any stores? I hate waiting for things in the mail, I'm super impatient once I've paid for things.... The only one I know that is sold in stores is the Diva Cup. It's sold mainly in health food stores, so you'd probably be able to find one there


----------



## MindySue (Jul 3, 2007)

i got mine today..i thought it would be less thick and it's tinted yellow..hmm


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got mine today..i thought it would be less thick and it's tinted yellow..hmm I know the silicone might seem a bit thick, but it's still very soft and flexible. And yeah, it isn't sparkling white or anything, it has a bit of a yellow tint. I think even if it was completely white, it would probably eventually get a little discoloured anyway over time. 
I think I read in the Livejournal community that someone put her Mooncup in sterilizing solution [like for baby bottles, I guess], which is basically a dilute bleach, and it got rid of the yellow tint. I tried looking for some in the drugstore, but I can't find it around here.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 8, 2007)

That look very interesting. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 9, 2007)

I just had the worst experiance with my mooncup.

It wouldnt come out. I read on a livejournal community how to take it out and I tried everything. It was suctioned to me and didn't want to leave. It was very traumatic, I cried for like 2 hours..I was ready to give up. I tried SO hard. Hundreds of times. Finally I filled my tub with water (for a second time, failed the first) and sat in it and refused to give up. I don't know how I did it but I got it out. Im very exhausted from the whole ordeal and terrified to ever do it again. All my suction holes were intact and I don't know what happened but it didn't want to leave me. This is not normal to anything i've read. I've never violated myself so much. I had every finger up there in every which way. It was BAD.

I don't think I like the idea of having to go inside myself to get it everytime. It's not pleasant. I feel like i've been raped or something (sorry if thats affensive but I am SO sore) I am very dissapointed. I didn't have any leaks, it felt comfortable, couldnt feel it, was a good experiance besides taking it out.

I don't know if i'll get the courage again but im very shooken up right now.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had the worst experiance with my mooncup.It wouldnt come out. I read on a livejournal community how to take it out and I tried everything. It was suctioned to me and didn't want to leave. It was very traumatic, I cried for like 2 hours..I was ready to give up. I tried SO hard. Hundreds of times. Finally I filled my tub with water (for a second time, failed the first) and sat in it and refused to give up. I don't know how I did it but I got it out. Im very exhausted from the whole ordeal and terrified to ever do it again. All my suction holes were intact and I don't know what happened but it didn't want to leave me. This is not normal to anything i've read. I've never violated myself so much. I had every finger up there in every which way. It was BAD.

I don't think I like the idea of having to go inside myself to get it everytime. It's not pleasant. I feel like i've been raped or something (sorry if thats affensive but I am SO sore) I am very dissapointed. I didn't have any leaks, it felt comfortable, couldnt feel it, was a good experiance besides taking it out.

I don't know if i'll get the courage again but im very shooken up right now.

oh i m sorry to hear that . are u sure u didnt stick it in too far ?wow i was gonna try now i have to think about it again!


----------



## daer0n (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had the worst experiance with my mooncup.It wouldnt come out. I read on a livejournal community how to take it out and I tried everything. It was suctioned to me and didn't want to leave. It was very traumatic, I cried for like 2 hours..I was ready to give up. I tried SO hard. Hundreds of times. Finally I filled my tub with water (for a second time, failed the first) and sat in it and refused to give up. I don't know how I did it but I got it out. Im very exhausted from the whole ordeal and terrified to ever do it again. All my suction holes were intact and I don't know what happened but it didn't want to leave me. This is not normal to anything i've read. I've never violated myself so much. I had every finger up there in every which way. It was BAD.

I don't think I like the idea of having to go inside myself to get it everytime. It's not pleasant. I feel like i've been raped or something (sorry if thats affensive but I am SO sore) I am very dissapointed. I didn't have any leaks, it felt comfortable, couldnt feel it, was a good experiance besides taking it out.

I don't know if i'll get the courage again but im very shooken up right now.

That was actually one of the thoughts i had in mind when i said that it creeped me out




-ugh- i can't even imagine how bad it was, if that had happened to me with it i would never use it again, oh gosh, just to imagine how sore you must have been after trying so many times to take it out makes me hurt too


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just had the worst experiance with my mooncup.It wouldnt come out. I read on a livejournal community how to take it out and I tried everything. It was suctioned to me and didn't want to leave. It was very traumatic, I cried for like 2 hours..I was ready to give up. I tried SO hard. Hundreds of times. Finally I filled my tub with water (for a second time, failed the first) and sat in it and refused to give up. I don't know how I did it but I got it out. Im very exhausted from the whole ordeal and terrified to ever do it again. All my suction holes were intact and I don't know what happened but it didn't want to leave me. This is not normal to anything i've read. I've never violated myself so much. I had every finger up there in every which way. It was BAD.

I don't think I like the idea of having to go inside myself to get it everytime. It's not pleasant. I feel like i've been raped or something (sorry if thats affensive but I am SO sore) I am very dissapointed. I didn't have any leaks, it felt comfortable, couldnt feel it, was a good experiance besides taking it out.

I don't know if i'll get the courage again but im very shooken up right now.

Aw, i'm sorry that happened to you!



I hope you're better right now!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 9, 2007)

Well heres the thing, you cant stick the cup in too far because it will push itself up if it wants to anyway. Which is what it did. I think it suctioned around my cervix and made it damn near impossible to get off. Some peoples cervix are higher than others. Some are really shallow in the vagina. I talked to people on a livejournal community and they said that it shouldnt happen again, but frankly, ive seen way too much up there and don't ever want to do that again. Some people have larger space up there and some have smaller, im a virgin and it was freaking tough to get any room up there to grip it at all. I think even if it didn't suction to me it still woulda taken too long to get the cup out. They say you have to squeeze the base to loosen suction but I cant actually get 2 fingers up there comfortably to squeeze it. Im very nervous about the whole thing still, all last night I was reliving the hell and it gave me the creeps and prevented me from sleeping. I have the permanent feel of my vagina stuck in my head (it's not a horrible feeling but I don't like feeling my WHOLE index finger inside me. (it wasnt even long enough to reach to the top of the cup to try to break the suction..ive always had tiny hands..blah)

I wouldnt want to discourage others from trying it because for 1 - I couldnt feel it in me 2 - It gave me no leaks (until I was fooling with it trying to get it out for 2 hours) It worked good it's just that it really LOVED to be in there I guess. When I pulled it out finally there was still a good bit of blood sitting in the cup (TMI? oh well) and it was kind of neat to see it collect instead of absorb into a tampon. I liked that a lot.

I might try it again when I become sexually active and might have more room to work up there. But im not trying it anytime soon. Not while I can still relive those horrid memories.

I still like the idea, I wish this didn't have to happen to me.

Im wearing pads for the rest of my period, cant fathom getting a tampon anywhere near my entrance this month. I HATE pads.


----------



## gabyk (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone else had mindysue's problem?

I'm quite interested in the UK version of the mooncup, have read a lot about it, will order it soon. MindySue hope you are ok


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got mine today..i thought it would be less thick and it's tinted yellow..hmm Grrr (I'm glad you got yours BTW). I have been waiting for mine and my period started yesterday. As of today, no Moon Cup!!!!!





I am so miffed that I actually ended up ordering for an American website in the hopes that I would get the Moon Cup sooner. Well, I'll just keep soaking these tampons until I get that thing. Maybe I'm jinxed and won't get it until after my period is over. Haha, wouldn't that be a trip... not.


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well heres the thing, you cant stick the cup in too far because it will push itself up if it wants to anyway. Which is what it did. I think it suctioned around my cervix and made it damn near impossible to get off. Some peoples cervix are higher than others. Some are really shallow in the vagina. I talked to people on a livejournal community and they said that it shouldnt happen again, but frankly, ive seen way too much up there and don't ever want to do that again. Some people have larger space up there and some have smaller, im a virgin and it was freaking tough to get any room up there to grip it at all. I think even if it didn't suction to me it still woulda taken too long to get the cup out. They say you have to squeeze the base to loosen suction but I cant actually get 2 fingers up there comfortably to squeeze it. Im very nervous about the whole thing still, all last night I was reliving the hell and it gave me the creeps and prevented me from sleeping. I have the permanent feel of my vagina stuck in my head (it's not a horrible feeling but I don't like feeling my WHOLE index finger inside me. (it wasnt even long enough to reach to the top of the cup to try to break the suction..ive always had tiny hands..blah)
I wouldnt want to discourage others from trying it because for 1 - I couldnt feel it in me 2 - It gave me no leaks (until I was fooling with it trying to get it out for 2 hours) It worked good it's just that it really LOVED to be in there I guess. When I pulled it out finally there was still a good bit of blood sitting in the cup (TMI? oh well) and it was kind of neat to see it collect instead of absorb into a tampon. I liked that a lot.

I might try it again when I become sexually active and might have more room to work up there. But im not trying it anytime soon. Not while I can still relive those horrid memories.

I still like the idea, I wish this didn't have to happen to me.

Im wearing pads for the rest of my period, cant fathom getting a tampon anywhere near my entrance this month. I HATE pads.





I see... Good to know!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well heres the thing, you cant stick the cup in too far because it will push itself up if it wants to anyway. Which is what it did. I think it suctioned around my cervix and made it damn near impossible to get off. Some peoples cervix are higher than others. Some are really shallow in the vagina. I talked to people on a livejournal community and they said that it shouldnt happen again, but frankly, ive seen way too much up there and don't ever want to do that again. Some people have larger space up there and some have smaller, im a virgin and it was freaking tough to get any room up there to grip it at all. I think even if it didn't suction to me it still woulda taken too long to get the cup out. They say you have to squeeze the base to loosen suction but I cant actually get 2 fingers up there comfortably to squeeze it. Im very nervous about the whole thing still, all last night I was reliving the hell and it gave me the creeps and prevented me from sleeping. I have the permanent feel of my vagina stuck in my head (it's not a horrible feeling but I don't like feeling my WHOLE index finger inside me. (it wasnt even long enough to reach to the top of the cup to try to break the suction..ive always had tiny hands..blah)
I wouldnt want to discourage others from trying it because for 1 - I couldnt feel it in me 2 - It gave me no leaks (until I was fooling with it trying to get it out for 2 hours) It worked good it's just that it really LOVED to be in there I guess. When I pulled it out finally there was still a good bit of blood sitting in the cup (TMI? oh well) and it was kind of neat to see it collect instead of absorb into a tampon. I liked that a lot.

I might try it again when I become sexually active and might have more room to work up there. But im not trying it anytime soon. Not while I can still relive those horrid memories.

I still like the idea, I wish this didn't have to happen to me.

Im wearing pads for the rest of my period, cant fathom getting a tampon anywhere near my entrance this month. I HATE pads.





Aww, I'm so sorry you had that happen to you Mindy!



I can see how it would be difficult for you to take it out if you have small fingers and you're still a virgin on top of that. Plus, if you were freaking out and panicking your muscles tense up on their own and it can make it even harder to get a grip on that stupid thing, LOL. 
I was definitely going to suggest putting it away for some time and trying it again once you've become sexually active. I hope it will eventually work for you. I haven't had any problems getting mine out since the first time I tried it... but then again I lost my virginity over 2 years ago and I have really long thin fingers



LOL. But yeah, I just finished my second cycle with my Mooncup and I am officially in love with it! Best $40 I ever spent on period supplies... period. Haha. No tampon will ever be near my vagina again!


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Mindy, I'm sorry that your experience taking it out was not very positive.

Reading that post brought me back to the time a few years ago when my tampon string broke while the tampon was still inside of me.

I was very tight up there {and I still am to this day (&gt;_&lt }, and I could not fit my finger in there to wrap around the tampon and pull it out. I used spoons, scissors, knives, anything I could get my hands on to help me get it out. Eight hours later after many tears, giving up a few times, and many trials and errors... I finally got it out.

I really wanted to receive my Moon Cup before my period started so I could practice getting it in and out, but it looks like that ain't happening. I'm going to just figure out a method to use when putting in and taking out, and cross my fingers hoping that it will work.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW Mindy, now I understand why you were so shook up over the mooncup situation. That would have freaked me out too.

I think I might try it though, once I start working again.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow I cant imagine that over a tampon, it would be easy I would think to get the tampon out..no suction and it's pretty thin. 8 hours! how freaky.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow I cant imagine that over a tampon, it would be easy I would think to get the tampon out..no suction and it's pretty thin. 8 hours! how freaky. wow look at the bright side ... at least its out now , finally


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Mindy, I'm sorry that your experience taking it out was not very positive.
Reading that post brought me back to the time a few years ago when my tampon string broke while the tampon was still inside of me.

I was very tight up there {and I still am to this day (&gt;_&lt }, and I could not fit my finger in there to wrap around the tampon and pull it out. I used spoons, scissors, knives, anything I could get my hands on to help me get it out. Eight hours later after many tears, giving up a few times, and many trials and errors... I finally got it out.

I really wanted to receive my Moon Cup before my period started so I could practice getting it in and out, but it looks like that ain't happening. I'm going to just figure out a method to use when putting in and taking out, and cross my fingers hoping that it will work.

Wow... I'd be a lot more worried if a tampon got stuck in me, since you can get TSS from those if they're in too long! With cups there's pretty much no chance of TSS... but it would still be pretty traumatic to have anything stuck in you that you can't get out.


----------



## Lia (Jul 10, 2007)

Why not? There's blood accumulated like on tampons - and the bacteria are there too.


----------



## katnahat (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't know about this. I didn't even know what it was until I started reading Mindy's explaination.

I HATE tampons so I'm sure I couldn't use this. Like Nox, I also wonder if a big mess would be caused by this apparatus.

I would be interested to hear how it works for you girls.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 11, 2007)

it's not messy unless you have to go through scary precedures like me!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 11, 2007)

isnt that bad enough? haha!


----------



## peachy (Jul 12, 2007)

Divacup is awesome...not too bad once you get used to it. It's actually much easier to use than other methods of protection, as it only needs to be changed once every 12 hours or so. And it doesn't get all icky in the meantime


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jul 24, 2007)

Today is the first time I've ever heard of the mooncup. (Another night MUT has kept me up hours longer than I had intended to go to sleep). Anyway I'm really interested in trying this. Nox, I assume your period is over. Did it ever come. Mindy, that reminds me of the first time I used a tampon. Because I was so nervous, I couldn't pull it out. I cried to my mom and she told me to sit in the tub. I'm not a big fan of tampons because I feel really dry after I use it so I use pads, which I am not a fan of.

Ok, I'm off to read the reviews


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 26, 2007)

After reading the mensturual cup community on LJ and experimenting with insteads (which suck BTW) I purchased a diva cup. You can get it at luckyvitamin.com for under $20 and they have really fast shipping.

I like to be eco-friendly and no matter brand I tried tampons would leak for me and I always had to wear a pad.

When I got my diva cup, I was surprised with how small it was. The pictures of it on different websites had me thinking it would be huge. To be perfectly blunt, it's thinner than any of the sex toys I have.

I did a "dry run" (practicing taking it in and out before your period starts) to get a feel for it. My period was only a two days away. It was just like trying tampons for the same time--trying to figure out how to get it in, wondering if it was in right, etc. I'll admit, the first couple times of taking it in and out were a little painful. After taking it in and out a few times, I felt comfortable enough with inserting and removing.

When my period came I was excited to try it out. Because I had practiced a few times I was able to put it in with no pain at all. I was really anxious to see if I had leaking problems like I did with tampons. I wore it all day without one single leak. My biggest test came at night when my flow is the heaviest. I am use to wearing a super tampon to bed with an overnight pad and even then I'd have to get up in the middle of the night to change tampons. With my cup, I ended up sleeping throughout the entire night with no leaks!

A lot of people are mentioning how gross it would be and such. It's really not. The first few times you take it out there may be some messes, but after that it's easy to take it out without any messes.

I really like. Cups don't dry you out like tampons. One of the biggest perks though is there has never been a case of TSS with a cup. The companies recommend you change it every 12 hours, but I've gone over 24 and on the LJ community there are stories of girls forgetting it was in them for weeks. I want to go out and buy all the different cups now to compare them.





If anyone has any questions or wants some specifics just shout em out. I'll gladly answer anything.


----------



## Lia (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One of the biggest perks though is there has never been a case of TSS with a cup. I'd like to mention that small line - just because someone never related it doesn't mean it's not possible. TSS is a rather uncommon event, and can happen even with pads - just because someone never had one with a Divacup doesn't mean it's safer - after all, how many women do you know in the world who use those kinds of products? It's a much smaller percentage than the regular tampon/pad user! The TSS can happen like to 1 women among 3000 , but if 3 million women wear tampons, there'd be a fairly amount of cases... On the other hand, less than 3,000 use a moon cup, so a case would be too rare.
I'm not trying to burst anyone's neither that i don't like the mooncup/divacup but it's just an advise - it doesn't exists for such a long time to prove itself safer than tampons or pads. Of course, theorically since that it's rubber/silicon made it would be safer, but the blood and the bacteria of the vagina are still there, as well as the neutral pH - and they're stored on the vagina for 12 hours - just because it's not made of cotton it doesn't mean that the blood itself wouldn't be a good place for bacterias to grow - plus the divacup despite being from synthetic material, isn't sterile, so it still can take bacterias from the outside to the inside.

So, the point is - don't go putting your faith too much on it as 'impossible to cause TSS' - and what if it happened to you? It's highly unlikely, but as well as having TSS in the first place.


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Today is the first time I've ever heard of the mooncup. (Another night MUT has kept me up hours longer than I had intended to go to sleep). Anyway I'm really interested in trying this. Nox, I assume your period is over. Did it ever come. Mindy, that reminds me of the first time I used a tampon. Because I was so nervous, I couldn't pull it out. I cried to my mom and she told me to sit in the tub. I'm not a big fan of tampons because I feel really dry after I use it so I use pads, which I am not a fan of. 
Ok, I'm off to read the reviews

Yeah my period was long over by the time I came back from vacation and found my moon cup sitting in the mail . I was afraid it would be really big, but it's not. It cute and small.



I got the smaller sized clear one. I am going to sterilize it, then practice putting it in and then taking it out so I can get comfortable with it. I liked how it came with the little traveling pouch.
The only thing though is I am still a bit leery of going to sleep with the MoonCup inside. I don't want my flow to back flow into my uterus again. Or maybe that is not a valid concern... is it??? In any case, for my first cycle with the MoonCup, I may use pads at night (I really hate them sometimes, but as a rule, I do not wear tampons while sleeping.)


----------



## applesaucery (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, it says on the UK site (Mooncup Menstrual Cup) that it's fine at night and fine with any sports or activities. So I guess it wouldn't spill or anything if you lay down or played sports. I'm not sure I'm sold on this yet, but on the whole it is a good idea, just takes some adjusting.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to mention that small line - just because someone never related it doesn't mean it's not possible. TSS is a rather uncommon event, and can happen even with pads - just because someone never had one with a Divacup doesn't mean it's safer - after all, how many women do you know in the world who use those kinds of products? It's a much smaller percentage than the regular tampon/pad user! The TSS can happen like to 1 women among 3000 , but if 3 million women wear tampons, there'd be a fairly amount of cases... On the other hand, less than 3,000 use a moon cup, so a case would be too rare.
I'm not trying to burst anyone's neither that i don't like the mooncup/divacup but it's just an advise - it doesn't exists for such a long time to prove itself safer than tampons or pads. Of course, theorically since that it's rubber/silicon made it would be safer, but the blood and the bacteria of the vagina are still there, as well as the neutral pH - and they're stored on the vagina for 12 hours - just because it's not made of cotton it doesn't mean that the blood itself wouldn't be a good place for bacterias to grow - plus the divacup despite being from synthetic material, isn't sterile, so it still can take bacterias from the outside to the inside.

So, the point is - don't go putting your faith too much on it as 'impossible to cause TSS' - and what if it happened to you? It's highly unlikely, but as well as having TSS in the first place.

I never said it was impossible to get TSS from cups. I said there have been no reported cases since the 1930s when cups first became available. I don't know the statistics of how many people use cups. It is well over 3000 though.


----------



## applesaucery (Jul 27, 2007)

Nox, which one did you get? The one from the Keeper website or the UK one?

Mindysue, I hope this isn't too offensive (or invasive-heh) but it may _really_ help a lot for you to work on stretching your vaginal walls gently with a finger or two. It will make things lots easier, probably including the mooncup and certainly including losing your virginity. It doesn't take much but it will really help your body adjust to things like this.

Just a thought, and I'm sorry for your ordeal. : )


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jul 28, 2007)

I really wanna try this but Im afraid of the removing part.


----------



## Lia (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never said it was impossible to get TSS from cups. I said there have been no reported cases since the 1930s when cups first became available. I don't know the statistics of how many people use cups. It is well over 3000 though. Don't worry, i wasn't saying that you specifically meant that - but a lot of people just assume it - and it's not good to make assumptions.
And i said 3000 but it was just a random number.


----------



## Jankava (Jul 28, 2007)

They had these years ago. Then they went away and now they are back. Wow. Well, Having been a lifetime user of tampons (cleaner and no smell) and having been through all the various types of "flow control" I can relay to you that the cups had a problem with "spilling" if they were not inserted correctly and when taking one out they could more like "splash out". Some had a build up around the edge "inside". Don't try one the first time if you are going somewhere. Always have a backup like tampon or pad with. Nobody wanted to wash them out, dry them or whatever. If you are tampon nervous (there are women out there using two heavy ones at a time) you may not like these. How do you keep them sanitary and clean?

There are also are/were sponges, that you insert then somehow were supposed to pull them out, wash them out and put them back in. Nobody cared about saving the earth THAT much!


----------



## Nox (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *applesaucery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nox, which one did you get? The one from the Keeper website or the UK one? I actually got it from an American website, HappyNursery.com for $35.

Originally Posted by *Jankava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They had these years ago. Then they went away and now they are back. Wow. Well, Having been a lifetime user of tampons (cleaner and no smell) and having been through all the various types of "flow control" I can relay to you that the cups had a problem with "spilling" if they were not inserted correctly and when taking one out they could more like "splash out". Some had a build up around the edge "inside". Don't try one the first time if you are going somewhere. Always have a backup like tampon or pad with. Nobody wanted to wash them out, dry them or whatever. If you are tampon nervous (there are women out there using two heavy ones at a time) you may not like these. How do you keep them sanitary and clean? 
There are also are/were sponges, that you insert then somehow were supposed to pull them out, wash them out and put them back in. Nobody cared about saving the earth THAT much!

Jankava,
These days, it is not recommended that women simply "wash and store away" after the menstrual cycle finishes. We really have to '_home sterilize_' it. On the days of your cycle, yes, wash it out very well with peroxide, soap and water, every night. But before you put in on the first day and after you take out on the last day, it must be boiled for a long time and then stored in a protective casing.

Also, let us not asses value to the various reasons a woman may choose to use a menstrual cup, environmental or not. What is right for you may not be suitable for another.


----------



## Jankava (Jul 29, 2007)

NOX, you are right about what someone choses to use. This is a really good discussion. We can make better choices learning from others experiences. It is very helpful to hear what people like and dislike about products of all kinds. We can be more informed, and spend wisely.


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2007)

Instructions how to put in the Menstrual Cup (this is the way I have been practicing doing it anyway):







Then take out your finger and pinch the sides to hold it that way






and you are ready to go!

Hope that helps!


----------



## rejectstar (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the method I use most often too, Nox. I love your nails, BTW


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (Aug 3, 2007)

hey mindy im sorry what happened to you ive been using the instead ones and really like them they dont create a suction at all and they are very easy to get out , they do take a bit of time to get them out mess free tho its like a little baggy so if you grap that it can get all over your hands you can find them at any cvs but if you go here Instead Softcup

you can get a sample pack


----------



## Nox (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I would like to say this about the MoonCup, and I will not sugar-coat it:

It needs practice!

You cannot use it the first time when your period starts and expect it to go smoothly. If it does go smoothly the first time, good for you. If it doesn't, well, just practice more next time, preferably before your period starts.

I practiced with it only a couple days before my period, and it was hard getting it in, until I found a good method of putting it in (see picture, pg 4, post #87). Putting it in, gets easier very quickly. Pretty soon, it will take you only a few seconds.

Sometimes it will "unfurl" out of it's compact entry position abruptly while it is already placed inside you. It is not painful, but it is startling, and the expression on your face will show it, LOL.

You may feel something "poking" around in there... don't worry, that's the stem. Some women elect to cut this off, and smooth shave down the nubbin. I may do so in the future when I am more confident in my removal skills.

Taking it out can be extremely uncomfortable. Even with practice, it's not a bed of roses. There might be a very slight suction, only very slight. You can break that by punching in one side of the cup, while inside you. In my case, it's quite a tight squeeze. But if you gently bear down, you can use your fingers to capture the bottom of the cup portion (not the stem), and squeeze to break the suction. Do no worry about overflowing. The contents will be displaced outside and above the cup, but it will drop down cleanly into the cup again upon exit, don't worry.

The major factor in the discomfort of removal is when the cup is coming down the canal. It is impossible to fold it into the neat compactness that you inserted it, as per the confines of space and the fact it already has something in it. You are just going to have to get used to feeling of birthing a cup. After a few removals, you'll find that the removal is not so painful as it is uncomfortable. The discomfort only lasts as long as it's in the canal, there is not lingering twinges or anything.

If anything, be careful, be careful, be careful with LONG NAILS. That will most certainly be painful if your fingers slip.

Upon removal, dump contents in toilet, go to sink, rinse out. You may use peroxide if you wish, but I found that you don't need to use peroxide every single time, especially if you use the clear silicone cup. If you detect an odor, it is not the cup. It is the hand you're holding the cup in (probably the hand you used to remove it from yourself). The silicone does not absorb odors.

.

.

.

Even with all the initial pains, and current discomforts and unfamiliarities, I say this beats tampons hands down. Unless absolutely necessary, I will never again use tampons. I have learned more about my own va-jay-jay in the past couple weeks than I have since I first learned I even had a va-jay-jay.

Happy Cupping!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 7, 2007)

great reply nox!


----------

